# Cervelo S3 pr0n :)



## ID64 (Oct 28, 2009)

Just trying new flash and can't find better subject than my bike 

Enjoy:


----------



## Vee (Jun 17, 2010)

Nice pictures. Those are some clean bottle cages. What are they? Nice bike!


----------



## ID64 (Oct 28, 2009)

Thanks. Cages are Giant Gateway SL carbon

http://www.giant-bicycles.com/en-ca/partsaccessories/product/gateway.sl.carbon/1695/32543/


----------



## one80 (Feb 22, 2006)

Nice looking Cervelo, though it's the D3S I like


----------



## CaptainJackSparrow (Jul 3, 2009)

*Just wiped some drool from my lips...nice bike*

nice bike


----------



## rubbersoul (Mar 1, 2010)

So friggin' hot! Pure sex!


----------



## Doctor Falsetti (Sep 24, 2010)

Nice bike. Very nice. 

How about those wheels? I love DT and have not seen many of those. Did you buy the rims or were the premade from DT? How much do they weigh? Clinchers?


----------



## 103 (Oct 20, 2009)

Very nice! Good job.


----------



## SIX:am (Oct 13, 2007)

That is one sweet looking bike!!


----------



## mimason (Oct 7, 2006)

Looks great.

Interesting that DT and Reynold have such a good thing going. Reynolds uses a lot of DT hubs and spokes and DT is using Reynolds rims.


----------



## DarkoBWM (May 29, 2010)

What kind of bottles are those?


----------



## gibson00 (Aug 7, 2006)

Nice!

The bottles look to be Elite Hygene:

http://www.biketiresdirect.com/product/elite-hygene-water-bottle


----------

